# Rancilio Silvia portafilter/basket clip



## planetf1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have had a Rancilio Silvia for a little over a year. When I recently cleaned & descaled I must have lost something as the portafilter no longer "clips" into the basket. WHilst not in any way affecting the coffee I do have to be careful to hit the "bar" straight on when hitting out the grounds.

I'm guessing I knocked off a clip or similar when cleaning. Where would I get a replacement clip from? The basket and handle themselves are fine & I love the machine <sips coffee></sips>

I assume it's an F353 from this diagram http://www.espressoparts.com/parts/homeespressomachineparts/ranciliohomeespressomachineparts/ranciliosilviaparts

ie

http://www.espressoparts.com/portafilter-spring

Any good/cheap UK suppliers?


----------

